# 3 barges 28 Jan 2012 tried oxbeast PA out



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Launched I'm guessing at 740 with Blackjeep and a friend of his at second parking lot fort pickens. It was his first time out and he did great. The surf was coming in with sets, so it seemed you had to time it right. Was my first time with Oxbeast PA after the trade. I thought I had clear sailing for my launch and then out of now where I had waves breaking on the bow and soaking me. Ha ha, oh well. We immediately gave up on getting bait past the shorebreak and headed to 3 barges. I think within 5 minutes I dropped a sardine and landed a 26" Redfish. within 10 minutes boaters, kayakers and dive boats showed up. We decided to try some other spots because of the walmart parking lot out there. Next seven hours we caught of bunch of pig fish, few nice red snapper, few small triggers and a few sand perch. The dolphins seemed very aggressive today and wouldn't stop following us. They were actually stealing our sardines and minnows and screaming drag off. I think Blackjeep has some video of them getting really close. Not the best day but we still had fun. Oxbeast I love the PA, thanks again.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Dolphins are attracted to fishfinder signals, so if they won't go away, try turning off your FF for a few minutes. These dolphins are probably just sitting on the Three Barges anyways, but if they follow you as you're moving to a different spot, it's probably your fishfinder's fault.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

I will try that next time for sure, We didn't spend much time at 3 Barges and then when we left of course they showed up immediately at every other spot we went to. I'm sure we weren't the only ones getting harassed. I guess were in there territory so can't complain too much.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

yakntat said:


> I will try that next time for sure, We didn't spend much time at 3 Barges and then when we left of course they showed up immediately at every other spot we went to. I'm sure we weren't the only ones getting harassed. I guess were in there territory so can't complain too much.


I was the guy in the moss green OK. Flipper didnt follow you, he was over at 3 barges still after I left where yall where. At that spot it was Flippers cousin and friends.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

You should have seen the dolphins haul ass to us from 200 yards away when I hooked a pigfish. I think they actually heard it grunting. They came right to me and gave me an underwater fly by looking up at me for it. I have 3 or 4 videos where I put the camera underwater and they came to within about 5 feet of it each time and sat there trying to figure out what it was. Pretty cool, but they were a serious pain in the butt today too.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw that dolphin stealing some guys fish for about thirty minutes. He was on a boat and getting frustrated. After you guys left I hooked up with a HUGE shark, he cut me off but he did come to the top once then shook his head and he was gone 7 ft at least I think, Don't want to exaggerate too much but he was big. Nice day lots of small porgies and one snapper.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Any idea what kind of shark?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks/sounds like fun! cant wait to hit it again when i get my Outback


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Glad you liked it !!
I went to the 3 barges in my cruddy cabin . I was going to see if you guys needed refreshments or food but I only saw one kayak and didn't get a good enough look to recognize wjp it was . Thinking maybe kperry.. 
Papaya outback..???


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Actually its whoever is in that second picture .


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

That's me. AKA fashion nightmare. I need to invest in some cool weather kayak clothes. I wasn't alone though, yakntat and another guy was there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was on the old white cuddy cabin I looked right at ya but wasn't sure who you were and didn't wanna get to close just in case .


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

shit ox that 2nd picture looks like your boat with the blue cover up


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol I do have a blue cover but that boat is a smaller center console I saw it when I drove by .


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Glad you guys all got to get on the water and play for a while those dolphin can be pesky at times.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm glad you guys kept the dolphins busy. We didn't see a single dolphin until we got back inside East Pass. Saw probably thousands of Portuguese man-o-wars though.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

"within 10 minutes boaters, kayakers and dive boats showed up. We decided to try some other spots because of the walmart parking lot out there."

Aint that the damn truth! Basnbud calls it "Operation Bent Rod" You stake out a spot where no one is fishing catch one damn fish and everyone else's radar goes off and closes in for the kill.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

cool sounds like a fun day!!!! The gulf is still a little chilly for my aging bones lol Went out of sherman cove in the afternnoon and went behind ft mCrae.. nice afternoon on the water, but no fish. Was still nice to be out in the middle of winter:thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Seatmech86 said:


> "within 10 minutes boaters, kayakers and dive boats showed up. We decided to try some other spots because of the walmart parking lot out there."
> 
> Aint that the damn truth! Basnbud calls it "Operation Bent Rod" You stake out a spot where no one is fishing catch one damn fish and everyone else's radar goes off and closes in for the kill.


The three barges IS one of the most fished PUBLIC spot in Pensacola. There is no such thing as Staking out a PUBLIC spot so get use to it public spots are put there for everyone to enjoy. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

sealark said:


> The three barges IS one of the most fished PUBLIC spot in Pensacola. There is no such thing as Staking out a PUBLIC spot so get use to it public spots are put there for everyone to enjoy. :thumbup::thumbup:


It may be because I have a kayak, but if I was in my boat and saw kayakers fishing a spot I might come by and say hi but I would leave that spot to them. Seems like common courtesy, in the ocean at least, to realize how much work it takes for a kayaker to get out there and just go someplace else. 

I've been the victim of bent rod syndrome fishing reds at Destin bridge before though. Given how new I am to fishing here I take it as a compliment.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah ive got a papaya outback and I stayed alot longer after those guys headed out, I was really marking structure more than fishing, new ff/gps. I have no idea what kind if shark, he was 50 plus yards away all I saw was his back he was way too big for the rig I had on to put any pressure on him made it hard to judge size too.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Trophyhusband, 

We, as kayakers, are no more deserving of a spot than other boaters on the water. The physical exertion required for us to get to our fishing grounds is our choice. Just like it's a boater's choice to pay for gas, insurance, and upkeep of their vessel. Common courtesy should equally apply to all, but the GOM isn't private and we all share the same boating rights to be on it.

Also, there's no such thing as a "private" spot. They are all public. Some are just much less well known...


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Its all public but personal space should be considered ive had guys pull 10 feet from me and anchor when they saw me catchin fish but i dont mind company most of the time as long as they're considerate


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The way I look at is, if I have a reason to dive a certain spot or if I have beat myself to death to get to a public spot I'm going to dive it. If it's calm and I have other spots nearby I might pass up a croweded spot. On saterday I passed up the 3 barges and went to the liberty ship. When I came up there was three boats on it. They asked what was down there, I told them and left, everyone was happy without any problems. That's how it's suppose to be on any public spot.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay back to bent rod, I never once said I had a spot with my name on it. I can go up to Escambia with no one in spot, start catching and any boat in eye shot not catching will pull up and throw over my lines just to try and run me off after it already took me a half hour to get there. This has occoured more times then I care to count. But I don't spend an hour getting to the discharge pipes at gulf power and start throwing over other folks lines just because they beat me out there. People assume if you're in a Kayak that you're broke folk that can't afford a boat and don't deserve to be fishing in the same water. I have a nice Chaparell bow rider that is currently in need of repair, repairs cheaper then what I intend to fork out for my next kayak. Why do that you ask, because I like kayak fishing. I actually prefer fishing from a kayak over a boat.

As far a 3 Barges goes I don't have to get over it, I just don't have to go out there. I'll go somewhere else where I'm less likely to catch fish but catch them anyway, its called sport fishing, catching fish where no one else can.

Don't get me wrong I'm not a complete anti-social but nice people become real [email protected]#$% when it come to fishing. Same person that would stop on the side of the road and offer assistance would try to run you out of the water when it comes to fishing. Weird isn't. 

I guess it all boils down to common courtesy to bad it aint so common on the water.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

If there are two things I cant stand; its people that are intolerant other peoples choices in types of boats, and those damn Sailboats.  I’m Kidding.

Don’t be like that Seatmech. I believe that the majority of the people on the water around Pensacola are good people. To suggest that there is no “common courtesy” on the water is way off base.

We have all undoubtedly encountered our fair share of ignorance while out on the water, but don’t let a few people lead you towards false assumptions about everyone else. For instance, your post is the first I have ever heard of the assumption that other boaters look at people with kayaks as “broke folk.” You shouldn’t let what others think get you down anyway. I don’t care if I am in my Mako, kayak, or puke green jon boat, if I’m fishing and not at work, I’m king of the world! 

I try and live by “Other people’s opinion of me is none of my business.”

I pulled up at the three barges to dive on Saturday, but that’s because that was the PLAN. On weekends this winter when the north wind has been blowing, by dive buddies and I have been mapping out the bottom at the 3 barges and getting tight numbers on the new bridge debris out there. On Saturday, when we didn’t have enough divers to safely head out deeper, we decided to go look around at the barges. 

When I got out there the kayaks were over my intended anchoring site, so as a "courtesy" I chose to start looking around to the west of the kayaks. I marked some structure, threw out a marker buoy, and looked around for a minute. When I found a tight mark, I dropped anchor. 

During our surface interval we spoke with some of the kayakers, described what we had seen down there, and even pointed out a spot that they might mark on their gps. Everyone was friendly and having a good day on the water. I have even sent people GoPro videos in the past, upon request, to show them what we saw on a dive. 

I guess to wrap this up, don’t be so quick to assume. If people pull up in your area, take the time to talk to them a bit. I bet they will back off a little if you ask them to, and usually if they are anti-social they will take off once you start to talk to them. If you ever see me out there, feel free to pull up and tie off. Come aboard and have a cold one. I usually have plenty of shade in the summer time and I would be more than happy to share any info on my dive, or just talk about fishing.

Take Care


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

most people here are pretty damn friendly actually, and everyone to include myself, is prone to having a bad day or a run of stupidity every now and then. I don't talk a lot so most people think I'm an asshole when they first meet me, but mostly I just don't talk a whole lot so I try to give people some slack on the first impressions. Everyone can be a dumbass from time to time. I didn't know a damn thing about saltwater fishing when I got here two years ago, now I'm pretty schooled up cause people around here are always ready with advice (even on the super secret spots if you buy um a drink). But I guess there are a few full time assholes out there.


----------

